# Spring bumps



## aitkenan (Mar 11, 2020)

My 1 year old vizsla has started getting bumps on his back AGAIN. Last spring/summer the same thing happened and then in the fall they disappear. The bumps are only on his back and his hair gets very thin in the bumpy area. He has been to many vet visits and no one knows what it is. I’m wondering if it might be allergies to something that comes out with warmer weather. He does roll around in the grass a lot so maybe it’s a certain type of grass. Poor thing is itchy all the time and I’m not sure what to do. Anyone else dealing with anything like this? Suggestions?
I’ve attached a picture where you can see the bumps a little bit.


----------



## bb93444 (Jun 28, 2018)

We have the same problem, but Ranger's bumps appear in the winter months and go away spring early summer. I call it doggy acne and not itchy. No issues with blood test or food. Vet just gave us some medicated shampoo... no changes really. We have not gone any further with it since the bumps do go away and the bald/thinning spots get thicker. I attached a pic of our boy


----------



## NEKramers5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Our vizsla is 8 years old in less than a month. He's gotten those type of bumps his whole life - often where he rubs up against evergreen trees/bushes. Watch where your dog goes - see if he's under bushes or around trees - he may be allergic to certain trees. Good luck! This picture is from when he was less than a year old - he was allergic to our Christmas tree! He recovered quickly from hives and was just fine with a couple of doses of Benadryl.


----------

